# I Wish Girls Would.....



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish girls would ask me out and tell me they like me. My anxiety seems to be only be triggered by girls and every time I want to go up an talk to one. I freak out and instead of walking up to them, I walk away in the other direction. I wish that a girl would walk up to me and say. Hi my name is __________ and I like you and would like to go on a date with you. I think I can atleast get an Ok out without stumbling.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish females would...


...possibly have lower standards, so more shy males can not be phased-out as much when trying to talk to them. or wear a shirt with exactly what they want, so it would save males some time.


----------



## Odd Times (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh how I agree with you both, believe me I want the exact same thing. 

I still have NOT asked ANY girls on a date yet, I'm too afraid they will tell their friends they think I'm creepy. Whenever I ask a girl to lunch she either makes excuses or says she will bring one of her friends/roommate.

If a girl was direct with me and actually showed me the way, I'd be a lot happier and just feel A LOT better in general.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

But would the girls meet your "standards?" Both men and women should go after what they want. Unfortunately men usually have to take the lead, but at least we get to choose whom we pursue.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

"Heterosexual courtship certainly isn't fair. Shy guys tend to get a ****ty deal. So do fat girls"

Truth.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> But would the girls meet your "standards?" Both men and women should go after what they want. Unfortunately men usually have to take the lead, but at least we get to choose whom we pursue.


i have lowered my standards over the years, realizing that this is reality and that i can't be too picky. as long as they bathe and work, i am set.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I suspect this topic will be closed down as it seems to be heading towards a "men have it worst" which is a taboo around here.

But before that happens I will chime in with my 2 cents. 

I agree with everything that has been said but my advice is "get over it." 

Sitting around saying "I wish the world was one way" does not solve anything... nothing. We want the world to be one way, but it's not, it's the other way. 

Men have to be men. Think of it this way, 99% of the time who goes off to fight the war? Men. Well gentlemen SA is your war, if you want to win it you can't expect women to fight the war for you. 

You have to stop sitting around thinking about how horrible your life is with SA, but think about how much better your life will be once you defeat SA.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

hmnut said:


> Well I suspect this topic will be closed down as it seems to be heading towards a "men have it worst" which is a taboo around here.
> 
> But before that happens I will chime in with my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Agreed...if you work hard and overcome the anxiety surrounding approaching a girl, you will be that much better off. Next time you're thinking about talking to a girl, JUST DO IT. Don't worry AT ALL about what comes after, just approach her and say HELLO. Even if you have nothing to say after that, at least you said something. That's where it STARTS.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> I wish girls would ask me out and tell me they like me. My anxiety seems to be only be triggered by girls and every time I want to go up an talk to one. I freak out and instead of walking up to them, I walk away in the other direction. I wish that a girl would walk up to me and say. Hi my name is __________ and I like you and would like to go on a date with you. I think I can atleast get an Ok out without stumbling.


I would be more inclined to ask a guy to hang out with me if I had any indication he was interested in me...and that's also if I was attracted to him. Of course, you can't know that I'm attracted to you, but I would certainly smile at you and try to let you know that I am. But, it seems that guys don't give me many signals that they're interested. So, it's very hard to just go up to them and ask them out if I have no idea if they're even remotely interested. And, if you're walking away from girls...it makes them think you don't like them.

Rejection is a huge fear of mine and I know it is for almost everyone with SA. I experience rejection in just making friends with girls. So, if I can't pass that hurdle with girls, I can't imagine overcoming it with guys...

Anyway, I understand your frustration. But, I think you should at least try smiling and saying "hey, how's it going" to the girl...show some sort of interest so she sees the signs. Whether she gets them or not, IDK...depends on the girl. It's a good start, and if she's outgoing enough, maybe she'll start a convo with you.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> I would be more inclined to ask a guy to hang out with me if I had any indication he was interested in me...and that's also if I was attracted to him. Of course, you can't know that I'm attracted to you, but I would certainly smile at you and try to let you know that I am. But, it seems that guys don't give me many signals that they're interested. So, it's very hard to just go up to them and ask them out if I have no idea if they're even remotely interested. And, if you're walking away from girls...it makes them think you don't like them.
> 
> Rejection is a huge fear of mine and I know it is for almost everyone with SA. I experience rejection in just making friends with girls. So, if I can't pass that hurdle with girls, I can't imagine overcoming it with guys...
> 
> Anyway, I understand your frustration. But, I think you should at least try smiling and saying "hey, how's it going" to the girl...show some sort of interest so she sees the signs. Whether she gets them or not, IDK...depends on the girl. It's a good start, and if she's outgoing enough, maybe she'll start a convo with you.


:yes:boogie wink wink hello what's up how youuuu doin??


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

The problem is that if a girl ever approached a guy, which happens but rarely, the guy would automatically assume that she wanted to sleep with Him ASAP and everyone would assume she is a ****


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> The problem is that if a girl ever approached a guy, which happens but rarely, the guy would automatically assume that she wanted to sleep with Him ASAP and everyone would assume she is a ****


I wouldn't, unless she were to act/look ****ty.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

NoName99 said:


> I wouldn't, unless she were to act/look ****ty.


That is how society looks at it

USually you can tell a girl is into you if she asks you a lot of questions, like what are you doing after this?

If she is real aggressive she will ask you to hang out


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

rymo said:


> :yes:boogie wink wink hello what's up how youuuu doin??


 Hellooooo there :teeth. I'm goooood. Wanna hang out? Haha.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> The problem is that if a girl ever approached a guy, which happens but rarely, the guy would automatically assume that she wanted to sleep with Him ASAP and everyone would assume she is a ****


Bollux!

They also want money :b


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Bollux!
> 
> They also want money :b


Oh Those girls


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Oh Those girls


Hate those moments when a girl goes 'hi' all rosy eyed and you think 'whyyy hello' and then she replies 'can you take a photo of me and my mate'

NO F____ OFF!! For getting my hopes up. :b

Of course I say yes though.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> That is how society looks at it


Nah, I don't think it does anymore. And if more girls were to do it, the more normal it would become. But hey, maybe we're comparing apples and oranges, as in Europe vs USA/Canada :b


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

NoName99 said:


> Nah, I don't think it does anymore. And if more girls were to do it, the more normal it would become. But hey, maybe we're comparing apples and oranges, as in Europe vs USA :b


Why would most girls do it, its a mans job.

It shows the woman if he has any balls at all, because if he cant even approach her how can she expect him to do anything for her, and protect her.

Thats the way it works whether we like it or not. Its this way in nearly all the animal kingdom.

The man approaches the women, and shows his bravery


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Why would most girls do it, its a mans job.
> 
> It shows the woman if he has any balls at all, because if he cant even approach her how can she expect him to do anything for her, and protect her.
> 
> ...


Aww we no longer live in caves, man. It's far more a cultural issue than it is instinctive.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> The problem is that if a girl ever approached a guy, which happens but rarely, the guy would automatically assume that she wanted to sleep with Him ASAP and everyone would assume she is a ****


That's not true. It depends how she approaches. If she just comes up and flirts with a guy, he's not going to think that. It's only if she's overly 'eager' (for lack of a better word) that she'll look desperate or whatever. But that's no different from a guy being too eager when approaching a girl - he'll be seen as desperate and as just wanting sex.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I Wish girls would...

Think outside the box for once, instead of being fed a line of BS from media and magazines on how to get a man. 

Be independent first before you get into a relationship. Not all men want a clingy, overly dependent woman that sits on her *** all day at home. Get out there, and be ambitious.

Be strong enough to see that a man is a loser, ie. beats you, steals from you, cheats on you, to just out right dump him and search for a better person. Not cling on to him because you feel you'll never get another man again.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Ckg2011 said:


> *I wish girls would ask me out and tell me they like me.* My anxiety seems to be only be triggered by girls and every time I want to go up an talk to one. I freak out and instead of walking up to them, I walk away in the other direction. I wish that a girl would walk up to me and say. Hi my name is __________ and I like you and would like to go on a date with you. I think I can atleast get an Ok out without stumbling.


I do that. He already knows I like him, too. If my crush lived near me I'd ask him out, but sadly, he doesn't. :|

I wish girls would be more brazen and take the initiative, too.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I do that. He already knows I like him, too. If my crush lived near me I'd ask him out, but sadly, he doesn't. :|
> 
> I wish girls would be more brazen and take the initiative, too.


More power to you!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> The problem is that if a girl ever approached a guy, which happens but rarely, the guy would automatically assume that she wanted to sleep with Him ASAP and everyone would assume she is a ****


I often hear women say this, whenever I complain about women not being willing to approach. I would be very interested in hearing, other women's opinion on this. I have two sisters, female cousins and I've asked them this and they all agreed with me that this is a load of bollocks. Furthermore, based on my own experience watching men and women, I really don't see this to be the case. Of course it all depends on how you approach the guy and what kind of signals you throw out, but if you played it right, I don't know any guy who think that if a women approached him and showed interest it meant she was a ****. But alas, I'm not a woman, so I'd be interested in hearing if any women on here have experienced this.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> The problem is that if a girl ever approached a guy, which happens but rarely, the guy would automatically assume that she wanted to sleep with Him ASAP and everyone would assume she is a ****


Not true. You're way off base.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I wish girls would give me money for no reason.

I wish guys would give me money for no reason, too.

HINT HINT.

PM for direct deposit info plzthx.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

> "hey, how's it going"


Especially in an American accent. The "Heeeeee, how's it goo-in'?" gets me every time.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

just be yourself


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

NoName99 said:


> More power to you!



Screw American culture rules. Rules are made to be broken anyhow :b


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

hmnut said:


> Men have to be men. Think of it this way, 99% of the time who goes off to fight the war? Men. Well gentlemen SA is your war, if you want to win it you can't expect women to fight the war for you.
> 
> You have to stop sitting around thinking about how horrible your life is with SA, but think about how much better your life will be once you defeat SA.


i'm not sure where you got that statistic..

otherwise i agree.

also there is no such thing as "man's job" or "woman's job", those are just culturally restrictive gender roles that are set up my society.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Screw American culture rules. Rules are made to be broken anyhow :b


Hmm I see. So, tell me, do you have a boyfriend? *wink* *wink* :wink


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jcoj613 said:


> OP. What makes you think you deserve someone to even like you. Think about what you have to offer? Nothing is free.


 I'm really nice.
I have a job.
I'm sensitive and caring.
I'm decent looking.
I like to have fun.

I know I don't have a big muscle's or six pack abs. But I am working on getting into better shape. Atleast lose my little belly I have.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

NoName99 said:


> Hmm I see. So, tell me, do you have a boyfriend? *wink* *wink* :wink


Nope.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

What if it was a girl who looked like me? Would you want me to approach you with the intention of asking you out? I'm curious because I don't think most guys would.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> I'm really nice.
> I have a job.
> I'm sensitive and caring.
> I'm decent looking.
> ...


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

See, I hear and read all the time that men like pursuing/initiating because that's their traditional role. But I'll try to remember that guys like being asked out after all. LOL


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> What if it was a girl who looked like me? Would you want me to approach you with the intention of asking you out? I'm curious because I don't think most guys would.


 I mean yeah. Why not?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jcoj613 said:


> So? Lots of people are nice and alone. Lots of people who have a job are single. Lots of people who are decent looking are single. Lots of people who like to have fun are single. Lots of people who are sensitive and caring are single.
> 
> And here is the big reason:
> Girls expect to be asked out. They want to be asked out. A lot of the time they are flattered if they are asked out. Girls are raised to think guys must approach them. There are girls who ask guys at, but it is super rare. You need to ask out girls, not them.


So........ Do you want me to off myself or what? What am I suppose to offer?


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> So........ Do you want me to off myself or what? What am I suppose to offer?


Initiative. As much as we deny it gender roles are still clearly present in society. You can keep wishing this and that but at the end of the day you are still going to have to make the first move.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Initiative. As much as we deny it gender roles are still clearly present in society. You can keep wishing this and that but at the end of the day you are still going to have to make the first move.


 Only because people are sheep and robots in this world. Most people can't function without all these useless rules, roles, and laws to define them and their place. I think it's time we shake things up a bit.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Us shy guys need a lot of encouragement to make the first move, but girls will give you every opportunity if they're interested enough. People only have so much patience, though. They'll move on eventually.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Only because people are sheep and robots in this world. Most people can't function without all these useless rules, roles, and laws to define them and their place. I think it's time we shake things up a bit.


Why are they useless? Why are people just sheep? Just because you don't agree with them or their ideas? It's funny how somethings in life are considered pointless just because you don't agree with it. You could make the same argument for everything in life. Why is anything necessary?


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Only because people are sheep and robots in this world. Most people can't function without all these useless rules, roles, and laws to define them and their place. I think it's time we shake things up a bit.


.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Jcoj613 said:


> I do not know why you are not even taking advice. You have no experience at all which is why you are asking. LISTEN. You seem like a nice guy, ALL you need is to approach women yourself and have some confidence. Talk to them, ask them questions, then ask them if they would like to go out sometime...They will probably be flattered that you asked them at all. If they reject you, so what. Who even knows why they rejected you. I promise you that if you are nice, have something going for you, and you actually listen and care about them, there will be a girl that will say yes. Bottom line, don't expect it to happen without you trying, do the approaching yourself!


Listen to this man. He has a lot of wisdom for his age.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

jamesd said:


> Listen to this man. He has a lot of wisdom for his age.


just try, all I can say.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Ckg2011 said:


> I mean yeah. Why not?


I just figured I wasn't attractive enough and that most guys wouldn't be interested. They would either laugh at me or be disgusted. Just curious.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Nope.


Aww.  Shame we live so far apart then... :b


----------



## flip (Apr 29, 2011)

I've had girls do that and I still screwed it up.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't fear being rejected, but I'm terrified at the prospect of being laughed at in public if I do try to ask a girl out. 

For example a potential situation could be some rude chavs wolf whistling or calling out if they see me talking to her. 

The focus of my fear is on the people around her and their reactions, not on the girl.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I wish women would notice me.. but I need to get out more.. then again, I go to concerts and different public events, I see nothing but women who are with someone else.. a guy, a woman or two, their kids.. I never get approached, not that I'm expecting it.. :no


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

i wish i could go up to a guy that i like and tell him that i have a crush on him. 


sounds simple? well its seems impossible to me.

its embarrising to me to tell a guy i have a crush on him. i would wanna avoid him for the rest of my life


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some times I think I should just give up and forget about the idea of meeting a girl or having sex before I'm 30yr's old. :rain:cry


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Ckg2011 said:


> Some times I think I should just give up and forget about the idea of meeting a girl or having sex before I'm 30yr's old. :rain:cry


You are making too much of a deal of this. You need to just take chances and see what happens. Rejection is apart of life and as soon as you get over the fear of it you'll start seeing that the world isn't such a hard place.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm disgusted with some of the responses in this thread. Some of the comments here are brash at best, and outright vindictive at worst.

There are ways of saying something without making the other person feel like a failure of a human being. This is an SA board. People here have social issues, some worse than others.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

> **comment removed**


You have got to be kidding me. This is so uncalled for. Why the need to be so condescending?

OP - Don't let these comments get to you. You do need to work on putting yourself out there more, but I definitely can empathize with how impossible that seems when you have SA. It is not such a farfetched concept that a girl would approach you. Idc what anyone says since I'm a girl, and I have approached a guy on occasion. The least you could do is make yourself more approachable by smiling, saying hello, and just not walking away. If a girl smiles at you, smile back, etc. Don't despair...


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Jcoj613 said:


> I do not know why you are not even taking advice. You have no experience at all which is why you are asking. LISTEN. You seem like a nice guy, ALL you need is to approach women yourself and have some confidence. Talk to them, ask them questions, then ask them if they would like to go out sometime...They will probably be flattered that you asked them at all. If they reject you, so what. Who even knows why they rejected you. I promise you that if you are nice, have something going for you, and you actually listen and care about them, there will be a girl that will say yes. Bottom line, don't expect it to happen without you trying, do the approaching yourself!


How often do you hear people saying this to women?

_Approach men! Be confident!_
.. I mean, seriously.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

As much as I would like to believe that men always having to approach is the result of gender roles, I don't think thats entirely the case. Studies, and personal experience have shown that confidence is very attractive to women. Not that men don't like confidence either, but most would agree it's generally more important to women, and being able to approach them shows this. As others have stated almost every animal in the animal kingdom follows this trend, so I do think on some level it may be the natural instinct for most of us to follow this trend as well.

We also have to look at what men and women are attracted to respectively. Studies have shown that not only confidence, but humor and general personality are more important to women in terms of attractiveness, much more so than men. So when a man approaches he basically has to show these things. Men also generally have higher sex drives, so they are usually more aggressive, while women often need more of a mood set. To quote a therapist "For women there is a need for a plot -- hence the romance novel. It is more about the anticipation, how you get there; it is the longing that is the fuel for desire,". So I think men will always have to sort of pursue and set that "mood". Of course once again these generalizations are not true for everyone, but they do seem to be generally true.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a girl, and I wish I'd ask guys out too...


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll try to be truthful here. I'm an old fart relative to most. That said, our current society and women do not value shyness and SA. "Confidence" comes from a history of having social influence. Women can sense intuitively whether you've been a "leader of the pack" (remember that song?) and for how many years. If one hasn't been a social leader the first 20 or 30 years of ones life, it's never going to happen not even in a thousand years unless society broke down and there were more women relative to men or some other reality different than our own in the last two centuries. 

So yes, SA men like me are losers. It's hard to accept. I struggle with what else am i going to do with my life now that I'm a loser. Do I care to contribute to this fricken society which is only happy for the social winners who get the desirable women? Then one wonders about how much the rest of the world has it worse and we Americans are a spoiled commercialized herd. And many of our young soldiers are killed off before they even reach 30. 

One can dream and hope, then get knocked back to reality quickly when facing the same dreaded social situations again.

Maybe the only solution would be to start over again, and learn to be someone of significance from preschool again. there have been threads posing this question. But who would want to relive life over again. Interestingly many SA people voted they wish they had never been born on those threads.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

I can sort of predict where this thread will end up...


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

ils25r said:


> I'll try to be truthful here. I'm an old fart relative to most. That said, our current society and women do not value shyness and SA. "Confidence" comes from a history of having social influence. Women can sense intuitively whether you've been a "leader of the pack" (remember that song?) and for how many years. If one hasn't been a social leader the first 20 or 30 years of ones life, it's never going to happen not even in a thousand years unless society broke down and there were more women relative to men or some other reality different than our own in the last two centuries.
> 
> So yes, SA men like me are losers. It's hard to accept. I struggle with what else am i going to do with my life now that I'm a loser. Do I care to contribute to this fricken society which is only happy for the social winners who get the desirable women? Then one wonders about how much the rest of the world has it worse and we Americans are a spoiled commercialized herd. And many of our young soldiers are killed off before they even reach 30.
> 
> ...


Well I'm depressed.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*Thread edited. Let's not turn this into a gender war.*


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

It would be really cool if there were no gender expectations some day. Unfortunately that day doesn't seem to be in the near future, so we've gotta make the best of what we've got.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think part of being a man is accepting the things you cannot change.

A man approaches a woman. That's simply how the world works.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

In the biological sense, males are basically genetic cannon fodder.

There's a biological reason men fight wars and tend to do the dangerous tasks in life, and not women.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Witan said:


> In the biological sense, males are basically genetic cannon fodder.
> 
> There's a biological reason men fight wars and tend to do the dangerous tasks in life, and not women.


Expendable is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Ivan AG said:


> Expendable is the word that comes to mind.


Basically.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

as physically strong and agile as women like to think we are, dangerous tasks and fighting wars probably has more to do with men's overall physicality than it does with expandability. :idea


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Women are all asexual beings and they're not attracted to men sexually. They're all either, bisexual or lesbians... but mostly lesbians... Truth.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

RetroDoll said:


> as physically strong and agile as women like to think we are, dangerous tasks and fighting wars probably has more to do with men's overall physicality than it does with expandability. :idea


I think it's a combination of both. A single man can impregnate several women, but the woman has to carry that baby to term and that takes 9 months. So you don't want to fight a war where your sending all your women to die. I think that's where the whole "women and children first" during an emergency thing comes from as well. If there's danger and many are about to die, you want to save the women first, because they have the longer role in the birthing process and are thus less expendable when trying to rebuild a society.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I think it's a combination of both. A single man can impregnate several women, but the woman has to carry that baby to term and that takes 9 months. So you don't want to fight a war where your sending all your women to die. I think that's where the whole "women and children first" during an emergency thing comes from as well. If there's danger and many are about to die, you want to save the women first, because they have the longer role in the birthing process and are thus less expendable when trying to rebuild a society.


well I think you just reiterated to me 'reasons why men are expendable' but OK.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Even in a relationship, sex is like a chore to women.

After the guy finally makes a girl he's gf by exhausting all his money and energy chasing her like a dog, and virtually begging her to be his gf...This is how it goes:

Guy: "hey babe, wanna have sex?"

Girl ponders... **hmm well he buys me dinner and pays for my gas, and I have nothing better to do and if he leaves me I won't have those things** 

Girl: "sure, why not."


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

cubanscorpio said:


> Even in a relationship, sex is like a chore to women.
> 
> After the guy finally makes a girl he's gf by exhausting all his money and energy chasing her like a dog, and virtually begging her to be his gf...This is how it goes:
> 
> ...


opcorn


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Also: 1500th post in soon-to-be-locked thread!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Even on websites, women don't approach men, or they do it quite rarely.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

just wanted to say that it's not always as simple as, guys need to approach or it looks bad and girls shouldn't approach because it looks bad. speaking from experience, I've pretty much been the more aggressive one (initially at least) in all of my relationships except for one, and the dynamic worked out fine...guys didn't think less of me for it as far as I know, and I didn't think less of guys for being shy. it actually made things more interesting, if you ask me. :stu


----------



## NeonSloaney (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been working on improving myself, with a goal of being someone who I think is relationship material.
For example, I've been running for a month now, and I'm semi-fit. Feels great really. My next goal is to get a job, and learn to drive, and after that it will be to improve my social life.
They're not hard goals imo, I just get over stressed when I think about going straight to women, straight to my future in this world.


----------

